# YM1300D grapple ?



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Hi again,
I was wondering, has anyone put a small grapple on one of these ? I have a bunch
of rocks and sticks and small cut logs to move. I'm hoping the tractor is big enough to use one. If so, do they still make them or does anyone have one they'd like to get rid of ?

Mad


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look at the aftermarket attachment sites. Do you have a skid steer quick attach on your tractor? Makes it way easier to find what you want.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Maddevill said:


> Hi again,
> I was wondering, has anyone put a small grapple on one of these ? I have a bunch
> of rocks and sticks and small cut logs to move. I'm hoping the tractor is big enough to use one. If so, do they still make them or does anyone have one they'd like to get rid of ?
> 
> Mad


It's hard finding SCUT sized buckets. Finding a grapple just makes it more difficult. 

There is a JD1025R near your YM1300 size with a SCUT grapple. Not sure if it was homemade. Uses the existing bucket as the lower half.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Maddevill said:


> Hi again,
> I was wondering, has anyone put a small grapple on one of these ? I have a bunch
> of rocks and sticks and small cut logs to move. I'm hoping the tractor is big enough to use one. If so, do they still make them or does anyone have one they'd like to get rid of ?
> 
> Mad


*Land Pride SGC05 Series Grapple 2013*
Land Pride SGC05 Series Grapple - YouTube 

Just for a rock bucket, It might work with the little YM1300. 
48" Virnig Rock / Skeleton Bucket for Sub Compact Tractors.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Maddevill said:


> Hi again,
> I was wondering, has anyone put a small grapple on one of these ? I have a bunch
> of rocks and sticks and small cut logs to move. I'm hoping the tractor is big enough to use one. If so, do they still make them or does anyone have one they'd like to get rid of ?
> 
> Mad


Here's a YM1500 with an SCUT grapple and bucket combo.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

I have a Kubota b6100 with FEL.. tractors this size you must carefully guard your lift capacity from overly heavy loader attachments!

I would suggest looking at grapples for 'mini-skids' aka mini skid steers (the ones you stand on) and welding on the brackets to pin it to your loader. Most of the small factory buckets on these little tractors weigh something like 120-150lbs. I have noticed most mini-skid grapple buckets weigh 300-350. So nothing is free and you are giving up 100-200lbs of lift capacity unless you build something for yourself which is lighter.

I did buy the Eterra mini skid adapter so i could actually use the mini skid SSQA platform, but i have not welded it all together yet. Even the adapter weighs 50lbs.


----------

